# BFN now really ill.



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Its been a few days since I got my BFN and spent a few days grieving for that. This was our last NHS treatment. We may possibly pay for 1 more round.

Im feeling really ill now though. I have chronic headaches and feel nauseous constantly. Im quite weak and need to sleep alot. It has been to this extreme before.
I was however OHSS and had quite a traumatic retrieval. My period just started today and is very painful.
Is this relatively normal considering?


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Hun. 

Personally I think you should contact the hospital or clinic you had treatment with just to let them know how you have been feeling and get advice from them. May just be one of those things but always worth checking. Hope you feel better soon and sorry about your BFN. Wishing you luck for the future xxx


----------

